
Show HN: Distributed Data Sharing Hyperledger (DDASH) - osmode
https://github.com/osmode/ddash
======
chatmasta
I like the principle of this idea but will it be able to scale without
incentive for users to run ipfs storage nodes? Otherwise its usefulness will
be limited by the ipfs growth rate; if too many people use this, the ipfs
network may fill to capacity.

Granted I'm not familiar with ipfs, and only briefly read this readme, so
maybe I'm missing some crucial details. But it seems to me that ipfs is
fundamentally unscaleable past some finite limit, unless it can incentivize
storage.

And if there is some upload/download ratio incentive (a la "seed ratio" in
torrents), there is still the problem that a large user needs to store
("give") $price(100gb) to upload ("get") $price(100gb).

In that case the biggest consumers must also be the biggest hosts, at which
point the value proposition of decentralized storage no longer makes sense. If
you are the biggest host, and the network wouldn't be able to host your
content without your resources, then why bother with decentralization in the
first place? It makes more sense for the biggest users to run their own
storage networks than to contribute to a network that does not meaningfully
amplify their storage capacity.

